# Come check out the Tiny Hearts Betta fish Rescue - San Antonio Chapter!



## ChloeBetta (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey ya'll , I'm Chloe, and I've come here to gain awareness about a group called "Tiny Hearts Betta Rescue - San Antonio Chapter" which you can find here: *http://www.facebook.com/THBRSA.Founder*
We would love if you would come participate and if you're near San Antonio, even volunteer! :-D

We are always looking for donations of any kind, monetary, fish tanks, food, gravel, plants, water conditioner etc. 

Our mission is to rescue, heal, and rehome betta fish . But recently, we have more bettas than money and tanks to care for them! 

Anyways, THANK YOU SO MUCH for caring about the betta fish!


----------

